# Gary Fisher Frame Fender Bolts - I need a set



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

Hello, hoping someone can help me out on this. I have a Cronus Ultimate that I want to put fender on it. I got the frame secondhand, so I don't have the little extras it may have came with. I need a set of the bolts(for lack of a better description) that thread into the frame to allow to the mounting of fenders. I can get them from a dealer but they're $28, which is ridiculous for four little bolts. Does anyone have a set? or know someone that has a set? I'd pay a reasonable amount say $10 shipped. thanks


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

You have a bike that retails for almost $6000 and you're whining over spending $28 on a part that'll last the life of the bike?


----------

